# Variable Übergabe per Post



## mageDSA (23. Juli 2002)

Hi

Also ich hab da folgendes Problem

1 <td vAlign="top" align=center  width="350">
2 <form action="../suchen.php" method="post">
3 Computer Suche<input type="text" name"$eingabe">
4 <input type="submit" value="Suchen">
5 </form>

Zeile 3:
Wenn ich mit der Zeile 3 $eingabe den Wert nach PHP übergebe dann verliert er den.

Zeile 2:

Das suchen.php script mit mysql funktioniert wunderbar nur er gibt immer alles aus. egal was ich in Zeile3 eingebe. Sogar wenn ich $eingabe in $nix umbennene gibt mir das Script alles aus.


Ich denk mir halt das er sich die Variable nicht behalten kann.


Das komische an der Sache ist ja das es ONLINE funktioniert aber OFFline nicht.

Hätt da jemand ne Idee ?


----------



## Dario Linsky (23. Juli 2002)

in dem code ist ein fehler in zeile 3. das muss eigentlich so heissen:

```
Computer suchen: <input type="text" name="eingabe">
```

php ist serverseitig. mit anderen worten: ohne einen server, der die scripte verarbeitet kannst du da auch nichts mit machen - also werden die scripte nicht offline (c:\html\index.php oder so) laufen können.


----------



## mageDSA (23. Juli 2002)

Hi Danke für Deine schnelle und saubere Hilfe

Ich hab das auf einen anderen Computer getippt und war schlampig
 

Tja aus Fehlern lernt man dafür bekommst Du meine Stimme.

Danke nochmals klappt jetzt wunderbar offline



Stimme hab ich abgegeben


----------



## davedigital (24. Juli 2002)

würd aber auf offline einen web-server installieren (zb. Apache, Xitami), dann ist es viel bequemer und schneller beim testen..


----------

